# My Zelda Tile



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2009)

In my Art IV class, every student paints a ceiling tile from the art room ceiling. Then they're put up for all to see for years to come! Well, this is my tile. It's the Wind Waker stained glass style picture that I have on one of my shirts (shown below). It's not finished yet... I still have to finish drawing it, then paint it. I'll update this thread with new pictures of my progress every few days.

Pictures:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































































</div>

*UPDATE*
My brother finished it for me after I moved to Arizona:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
He didn't do it exactly how I wanted him to, but it's pretty good coming from a 13 year old. Oh well, there's no changing it now. It's already hanging up in my old art room's ceiling.

So, what do you think? ^_^


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 12, 2009)

nice dude


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> nice dude


Thanks! ^_^


----------



## bud (Mar 12, 2009)

that is sooooooooooo awesome  i bet people in the future will look at it and say "wow, that was done very good!"


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that's cool! Nice work


----------



## Rene (Mar 12, 2009)

cooooooooooooool :O
just wondering; are you going to colour it?
black and white is also kinda cool

why don't i ever get to draw onto the ceiling


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> cooooooooooooool :O
> just wondering; are you going to colour it?
> black and white is also kinda cool
> 
> why don't i ever get to draw onto the ceiling


Yeah, I'm going to paint it. ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you have any idea how awesome this is?

P.S What are other kids doing?

Respect for Tyeforce +30%


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how awesome this is?
> 
> P.S What are other kids doing?
> 
> Respect for Tyeforce +30%


Same. I mean come on! People for generations to come will walk into that school and be like "WOAH! LOOK! IT'S LINK!"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

You better be careful I'm guessing you have haters at your school.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 12, 2009)

How come the sword and the shield above Link's head is missing? Didn't feel like it was neccessary?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 12, 2009)

can u do other art besides game related?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 12, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> that is sooooooooooo awesome  i bet people in the future will look at it and say "wow, that was done very good!"


People in the future have horrible grammar...

Also, great job.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> can u do other art besides game related >.>


Don't diss him up.
Gaming is his passion.
Leave him be.
I don't see you doing something like that.

Anyway, awesome job Tye.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not a diss...im asking can he since he does this good


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice.
I like it a lot.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Great Job Tye.  

A little fftopic: I only went up to Art II. :/  

Can't wait to see it finished.  Anyway, Nice Job.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 12, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> How come the sword and the shield above ]he said he wasn't finished yet


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish we could paint ceiling tiles in our schools art classes, but I wouldn't be able to do that anyway because I'm in metals. ^^'


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2009)

This is actually a post of yours I'll watch.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 12, 2009)

epic drawing .


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

Can I see some others other people are doing?

Also whats Art IV? I know it's Art 4 but what's that mean?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 12, 2009)

Kinda sad, doncha think???

Everyone else is probably drawing something ya know, _normal???_

You must be super popular!!!!


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey I get to see you. Oh yeah you got your shirt at Hot Topic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 12, 2009)

I bring mine almost everywhere.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Kinda sad, doncha think???
> 
> Everyone else is probably drawing something ya know, _normal???_
> 
> You must be super popular!!!!


Link is not normal?


----------



## Sab (Mar 12, 2009)

thats sick!!!! luv it!


----------



## Sab (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Can I see some others other people are doing?
> 
> Also whats Art IV? I know it's Art 4 but what's that mean?


4th year art. r u a senior tye?
like u take art I than II than III every year u go up a level


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 12, 2009)

You had the chance to put anything up there and you put Zelda? Damn... It's good, though.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> You better be careful I'm guessing you have haters at your school.


Read.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2009)

You're very good at art! :0  I think it's cool that you're doing something form a videogame, I'll bet most people aren't. ^^

I'm so jealous that yer art class gets to have their art on the ceiling. The best mine does is hang paintings on the walls for like a week. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, tons. But why would a ceiling tile cause problems?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pencils, paint accidents, etc.

You notice where I'm going with that?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 12, 2009)

Hell, I'm a hater. If I see a kid with a Zelda and/or Pokemon shirt on, I usually crack a joke or something. But I'm an *censored.1.3* like that.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow amazing job dude! I like your hair too! =D


----------



## MygL (Mar 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I wish we could paint ceiling tiles in our schools art classes, but I wouldn't be able to do that anyway because I'm in metals. ^^'


I wish my school actually had an ART class


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, luckily I'm one of the only two boys in Art IV, and the other one isn't in the same period as me (but I get along with him anyway). No girls are really mean to me... But they'd never go out with me. =(


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, go cry me a river and then suck it up


----------



## Thunder (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see it in color!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao der someone out there for everyone so dun go crying about it >.>


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh-huh, its not our fault all the girls in your year find you hideosly unattractive


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD nintenmad, good job cheering him up!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to start acting like me. It's a simple process.

1: Play lots of sports
2: Play a sexy instrument (i.e. guitar)
3: Buy name brands and wear tight t-shirts and skinny jeans
4: Have a great name
5: Get dark, creamy skin


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not changing who I am. For anyone.


Anyway... I didn't get much more done, so there's not a big noticeable difference, but here are the pictures:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>

I forgot to take pictures of the other tiles. I'll do that Monday.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

1- You look emo. X_X
2- But you look like somebody I'd hang with.
3- I <3 that shirt! I haz it too!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 13, 2009)

[quote="Toon]1- You look emo. X_X[/quote]Yeah...I get that enough... <_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]1- You look emo. X_X


Yeah...I get that enough... <_< [/quote]Now you made me look bad, read the rest of the post stupid. <_<


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 13, 2009)

wow its really good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 13, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]1- You look emo. X_X


Yeah...I get that enough... <_< [/quote]Now you made me look bad, read the rest of the post stupid. <_<[/quote]I read it.

2. Thanks, and
3. Cool.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 13, 2009)

:3 Awesome.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 13, 2009)

I wanna rape you.


----------



## spector1 (Mar 14, 2009)

talent xD


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 14, 2009)

that's so KEWL


----------



## Darren Gilmour (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW you are quite artist aren't you


----------



## djman900 (Mar 14, 2009)

thats crazy :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 14, 2009)

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> WOW you are quite artist aren't you


Thanks. ^_^ You can see more of my art here, if you want.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd change myself for Megan Fox.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Who?


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

I like it. good job tye.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

You don't know who Megan Fox is? You haven't lived, man.


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You don't know who Megan Fox is? You haven't lived, man.


lmao. you better hope storm, or one of the mods doesn't see that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not revealing anything.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You don't know who Megan Fox is? You haven't lived, man.


I'm all for personality, not looks. Although being hot is a nice bonus... =P


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So am I, but I mean, Megan could be the biggest snob in the world...

I'd still change for that.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

Uhm I wudnt care if she was the biggest snob in the world I mean.... Look at her!!! :O


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Great job! It's looking really good!

(and Megan Fox is also pretty good! haha)


----------



## danny330 (Mar 17, 2009)

YOU SERIOUSLY ROCK AT DRAWING!!

no seriously, you could make a living off of drawing!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 17, 2009)

wow... thats awsome....


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> YOU SERIOUSLY ROCK AT DRAWING!!
> 
> no seriously, you could make a living off of drawing!


Yet I'm going to college for media. =P

Sorry, no updates today...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2009)

Update!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>ART OF THE WEEK WINNER</big></big></big></big>

Congratulations!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>ART OF THE WEEK WINNER</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Congratulations!


Nice job Tye I voted fur u.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>ART OF THE WEEK WINNER</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Congratulations!


Uh...thanks? What is this?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

The official Bell Tree weekly awards.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

These are old pics, but they're newer than what's posted here (I think)...

http://img413.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hni0001.jpg


----------



## Cottonball (May 18, 2009)

Awsome ... is that you in the picture? ;]


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Awsome ... is that you in the picture? ;]


Yup. And thanks. ^_^


----------



## Cottonball (May 18, 2009)

...... <small>lol ,rawr </small>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ...... <small>lol ,rawr </small>


Uh...what? lol


----------



## Nightray (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She thinks your.... Cute or something 0-0


Nice tile


----------



## rafren (May 18, 2009)

whoa cool


----------



## Nightray (May 19, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> whoa cool


I know right! xD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

Updated!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















</div>


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2009)

Wow.
Tye is fabulous.
Wonderful.
I want it.
I would pay.
But I'm outta cash.
:'(

It's the best piece of art EVER!
Better than the Mona Lisa. Pft.
Lovely 
You. Rock.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Updated!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I really want to see this in colour


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Tye is fabulous.
> Wonderful.
> I want it.
> ...


Uh, wow...thanks, lol. ^_^


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2009)

You know, you should have done a video of the progress and put it on your TyeTube account.
That'd be awesome.


----------



## Resonate (May 19, 2009)

I actually really like it in the Black and White form it is in now.  (With it outlined in black marker.)

Hooray for Zelda, and that will be legendary once it's finished.


----------



## John102 (May 19, 2009)

so the squares were for scale drawing purposes correct?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2009)

That's sexy. Very.


----------



## Nightray (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Updated!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Pear (May 19, 2009)

My school does that to. Very nice.


----------



## klcthatsme (May 19, 2009)

wow i can barly draw the triforce, wow you are a really good artist!
=)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> so the squares were for scale drawing purposes correct?


Yes, lol.

Thanks everyone! ^_^


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

thats really good!! 
color it 
=]


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2009)

It's Awesome. xD


----------



## Clown Town (May 20, 2009)

Wow...

DAMMIT! i wanna draw like u!

Thers a chick in my class that draws like u...


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2009)

It's Not BeingTturned Into A Tile, Your'e Going To Give It To Me XD


----------



## YOUGETPWND (May 20, 2009)

Very Nice work love it dude


----------



## Plopz? (May 20, 2009)

great =D


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2009)

Looks nice...


----------



## John102 (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, we did something like this at school, it was pretty cool, I suck at art though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Tye, you look to cool to be playing Nintendo.


----------



## Conor (May 20, 2009)

That really is..brilliant.


----------



## SamXX (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye, you look to cool to be playing Nintendo.


Hahah why, can't Ninty Fanboys be "Cool"?


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## SamXX (May 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not...?
I find that quite offensive -__-
Anyway. I'm eager for more pictures.
Like soon.
Or else.


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you be offended?
u did put "cool" in quotations rofl


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye, you look to cool to be playing Nintendo.


...I'm both flattered and offended by that sentence.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm both confused and hungry by your statement.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

Well I have the same hair as Tye and I play Nintendo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well I have the same hair as Tye and I play Nintendo.


You can be cool too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well generally, our hairstyle is stereotyped as Emo, and an Emo stereotype is that Emos like Nintendo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES

Lol that's the worst stereotype I've heard all year.
A common sterotype for emos is cutting themselves.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't you heard the emo song?
It's the song that is so full of stereotypes it's unbeleivable.
Lyric: "Screw X-box, I like old school Nintendo"
Not say I agree with stereotypes, but I thought i'd point that out.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha.. I love that song..

I don't jump around when I go to shows.. I must be emo.

Never heard that one..


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. -_-;


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

I drew a triforce in class today Becuz i started thinking about TBT and then i started thinking about your tile ;]


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> I drew a triforce in class today Becuz i started thinking about TBT and then i started thinking about your tile ;]


rofl
only you kelsi...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> I drew a triforce in class today Becuz i started thinking about TBT and then i started thinking about your tile ;]


Cool, lol. ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol  :veryhappy:  my teacher got mad cuz i started doing caremelle dansen too Lolz  hes all like "sit down kelsi and do your work" im all like " NO im doing the caramelle dansen" and then a teacher came in and then the teacher is all like " nice danceing kelsi"   LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... you love it LOL :$


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh kelsi...
u and ur dancing xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Tye .. i dont wanna sould like a stalker but :3 i found your youtube


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Tye .. i dont wanna sould like a stalker but :3 i found your youtube


why would you look for it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Lol i wanted to see it and i added  him :3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Tye .. i dont wanna sould like a stalker but :3 i found your youtube


I saw that, lol. It's not really that hard to find... It's in my sig. XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i didnt see it


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Btw say hi your gunna be on youtube


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Btw say hi your gunna be on youtube


Um...hi? lol You're making a video of me?


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

lol no im makeing a video because i havent made one in 5 months


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Added Tye and Kelsi /u]


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

hu?


----------



## SamXX (May 21, 2009)

When will this be done?
I want to see MOAR 

EDIT: Oh and my Birthday's July 13th so if you can finish it by then to send me that'd be great


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> When will this be done?
> I want to see MOAR


I'll probably have to finish it over the summer...


----------



## SamXX (May 21, 2009)

Ok cool!
Keep us all updated though!
It's gone great so far


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

Btw moar pics with you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Kelsi's back ^.^


----------



## Natalie27 (May 22, 2009)

wow thats amazing!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone. ^_^ I have more pictures that I took today, but they're still on my DSi and I'm too lazy to put them on my computer right now. =P


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

with you : ????


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2009)

When will they be up?
Now?
NOW!?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> with you : ????


Not these ones, sorry. But if you want another picture of me so bad, here's my senior picture. =P







I'm ugly, I know. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

grow your hair plz


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

when was the one with the tile taken??


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> when was the one with the tile taken??


About a month or two ago.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> grow your hair plz


I know... My mom made me get it cut. :'(


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

yeah your hair looks better grown out


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

"Mom, I like my hair. Some guy on YouTube and The Bell Tree said it was awesome!"


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

i g2g schoool


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Bai Kelsi ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> "Mom, I like my hair. Some guy on YouTube and The Bell Tree said it was awesome!"


XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

Update...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Ricano (May 22, 2009)

lol
update it when u color all of it
but the green matches


----------



## Resonate (May 22, 2009)

My Friend Josh at my School Is CRAZY good at art too.  He's only in Art 3 though, but for his sketchbook he sketched a Picture of Link (Twilight Princess) with Ganondorf in the Background.  It is pretty sweet, and since he can shade (and I can't) He's teaming up with me to make it into a huge poster.

He does the lighting and drawing and I scan it and Photoshop it.  :veryhappy:


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2009)

Tye nice colouring 
Taken on the DSi am I right?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tye nice colouring
> Taken on the DSi am I right?


Yup, lol. And right now I'm just painting in solid colors. I will eventually blend colors to make it look a lot better, though.


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2009)

Good, good. When should it be done? In time for my birthday or christmas


----------



## John102 (May 22, 2009)

good job tye, but I thought the green was a lighter color.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> good job tye, but I thought the green was a lighter color.


That green is pretty close to the green on the Hero's Clothes. Maybe not exact, but I'm gonna fix up the colors and do some blending in the end.


----------



## John102 (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I was looking at toon links clothing from SSBB.


----------



## Horus (May 22, 2009)

Not bad at all, my school used to do this but they took them down because it was a fire hazard or some bull *censored.2.0*... -_-


----------



## reedstr16 (May 24, 2009)

wow this is an amazing but long art project hahaha


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

awsome ill give it..
...
...
OVER NINE THOUSAND/10


----------



## cornymikey (May 24, 2009)

WOW! AWESOME


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

its very pretty nao :3 <3


----------



## 4861 (Jun 6, 2009)

11/10


----------



## Pup101 (Jun 6, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Wow that's cool! Nice work


Yep.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

*UPDATE*
My brother finished it for me after I moved to Arizona:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>
He didn't do it exactly how I wanted him to, but it's pretty good coming from a 13 year old. Oh well, there's no changing it now. It's already hanging up in my old art room's ceiling.

So, what do you think? ^_^


----------



## Thunder (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks nice, you gonna censor your last name? :U


----------



## djman900 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dude that's awesome, yeah censor your last name


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Looks nice, you gonna censor your last name? :U


Thanks. And why would I? I thought everyone here already knew it, anyway. It's not hard to find.


----------



## gerardo781 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awsome dude.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

Someone, fetch ze hounds please. 

It's too purple really. |: But since you didn't finish it yourself I guess there's not much to be done.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, I like it. :O


----------



## Nic (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool last name, "Marini" mine is quite horrible because of my first name and last but cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks cool!


----------



## easpa (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## SamXX (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally finished! Very purple but if he's only 13 then it's great!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 16, 2009)

Very impressive. I like it! For someone your age, you're quite a skilled artist.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 16, 2009)

it looks great


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Very impressive. I like it! For someone your age, you're quite a skilled artist.


I'm 19, not 13. My brother is the one who painted it, and he's 13. I drew it, though. I couldn't finish it because I moved to Arizona and left it there unfinished. Thanks, though.


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

Very very nice. What kind of paint did you use to color it? 

Someday, I wish to draw as well as you! ^_^
I am just starting to get into and good at art...

I am pretty bad at painting at the moment..


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> Very very nice. What kind of paint did you use to color it?
> 
> Someday, I wish to draw as well as you! ^_^
> I am just starting to get into and good at art...
> ...


Thanks. I didn't paint it, my brother did. But he used acrylic paint.


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

I have never used that kind of paint before. Is it sort of like tempera paints?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I have never used that kind of paint before. Is it sort of like tempera paints?


Wow, you've only used tempera? Acrylic is 1,000 times better than tempera. Tempera paint is so thin and watery... =P


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! That's pretty good.


----------



## muffun (Nov 16, 2009)

Really good.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha, I remember when you were starting this.  I love the outcome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Haha, I remember when you were starting this.  I love the outcome.


Thanks. ^_^


----------



## LadyRohan (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! Nice work Tyeforce


----------

